# Hands-On Samsung's BD-UP5000 (Verdict: So Far, the Best!)



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hands-On Samsung's BD-UP5000 Hybrid HD DVD and Blu-ray player (Verdict: So Far, the Best)

I just had some hands-on time with Samsung's BD-UP5000 Duo HD, their first hybrid Blu-ray and HD DVD disc player.
Full story at Gizmodo
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/grope/ha...ray-player-verdict-so-far-the-best-282569.php


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

This is great news. I'll have one of these babies by Christmas and won't care about the format wars anymore


----------

